# Indicator-X Statutory Exclusion



## caroline75771 (Sep 3, 2010)

Hello,
The code Q4030 has an indicator X on Medicare fee schedule, which indicates in a shorter version no payment may be made under the physician fee schedule.

Can anyone suggest my next step or where I should go to  see payment from Medicare?
Thank you.


----------



## cmcgarry (Sep 3, 2010)

You won't be able to get reimbursement from Medicare; they state that the supplies are bundled into the cast application/fracture care codes.  You also can't bill the patient for this unless you had them sign an ABN prior to the treatment/charge took place.


----------

